# Vehicle Rant



## Tom Smart (Oct 18, 2018)

Cars - can’t live without em, can’t afford to live with em. 

Monday I took the 2005 Trailblazer in for an oil service. I braced myself for the usual call telling all the other things I _really_ needed to do besides oil and a filter. It came and I hit on a few things that I haven’t done in 13 years/142,000 miles like spark plugs. By the time I was done the bill was $860.90 and that was without most of the stuff they tried to sell me ($500+ for rear brakes pads and rotors that I’m sure the state inspector would have told me I needed last month, $500+ for a piece of plastic for the front grill assembly and $300+ because the latch on the center console does not hold the lid down). I admit it’s an older vehicle and stuff just wears out, but $500 for plastic bits!? They wanted $120 for the Chevy bowtie badge alone! WTF?

Not 20 miles later, while my wife was returning from the grocery store, the power steering goes out. Again, old truck, stuff breaks. But this is just too coincidental for me. Oh yeah, I paid over $1200 in Feb when the power steering went out. Had to replace pump, cooler, etc. This time I’m told it is the pressure line to the rack and a return line that were not part of the first fix. Two lines are over $500 (again WTF). Gonna be more than $1200 by the time they take it apart and put it back together. 

These guys charge this without cracking a smile, at least to your face. I understand labor costs, I ran a business, I know what it costs to buy health insurance, etc. but I cannot get over the price of plastic. 

Wish I could do much of this myself like I used too, but now you cannot even get to oil filters and spark plugs. 

I’d replace this vehicle if the price of a new one wasn’t more than the first house I bought. 

Again, WTF?

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 18, 2018)

I am seriously considering going backwards on my next truck. For $60,000 I can get a new one that in 5 years will need parts that trucks didn't even have 40 years ago. Wonder what I would have if I bought a 40 year old truck and spent $50,000 rebuilding it?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2018)

I just keep leasing them, when the warranty is up I just point at one and say I'll take that one........where do I sign. Cost of repairs can be more than I pay for a lease, and like you said you can't work on today's vehicles anyway. I'm getting to damn old to be wrenching on vehicles, I'll stick to machines, bicycles, and chainsaws, lol. Besides, I really dont like working on cars. My 2018 GMC pick up is awesome! I love it. New 2019 are even nicer. Yup, when my lease is up I'll just go shopping for a new one. No breakdowns and no repair Bill's, it's all part of the monthly payment.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 18, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> I am seriously considering going backwards on my next truck. For $60,000 I can get a new one that in 5 years will need parts that trucks didn't even have 40 years ago. Wonder what I would have if I bought a 40 year old truck and spent $50,000 rebuilding it?


That’s exactly what my business partner is doing. This is what he is starting with, along with a few other bits and pieces from several more trucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 18, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just keep leasing them, when the warranty is up I just point at one and say I'll take that one........where do I sign. Cost of repairs can be more than I pay for a lease, and like you said you can't work on today's vehicles anyway. I'm getting to damn old to be wrenching on vehicles, I'll stick to machines, bicycles, and chainsaws, lol. Besides, I really dont like working on cars. My 2018 GMC pick up is awesome! I love it. New 2019 are even nicer. Yup, when my lease is up I'll just go shopping for a new one. No breakdowns and no repair Bill's, it's all part of the monthly payment.


Have never rented a vehicle. I tend to keep them forever. Newest one I have is my 2006 Dakota pickup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 18, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> That’s exactly what my business partner is doing. This is what he is starting with, along with a few other bits and pieces from several more trucks.
> 
> View attachment 154377




I bet the ad for it read ran good when parked.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 18, 2018)

They are impossible to work on without diagnostic tools, most fault codes can be looked up on the internet, but... Things don't always point to the problem and you can throw a ton of money at a problem and not fix the problem. 

AC went out on 2013 Dodge 4500, fan clutch was out. Fan clutch didn't send signal to computer, AC compressor wouldn't kick in. $1200 later we had a new fan clutch and the AC worked! 

They are wonderful but getting to the point you can't afford them... I'm looking for 70 something pickup in good shape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 18, 2018)

My problem with leasing is the limited mileage. It might be OK these days since I work from home, but back when I was commuting 30 miles or so each way those miles included on the lease looked pretty small.

Although if I could find a 1970 IH I'd be tempted. That was my first vehicle. Not sure it could pull the camper now so it's probably not an option either.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> They are impossible to work on without diagnostic tools, most fault codes can be looked up on the internet, but... Things don't always point to the problem and you can throw a ton of money at a problem and not fix the problem.
> 
> AC went out on 2013 Dodge 4500, fan clutch was out. Fan clutch didn't send signal to computer, AC compressor wouldn't kick in. $1200 later we had a new fan clutch and the AC worked!
> 
> They are wonderful but getting to the point you can't afford them... I'm looking for 70 something pickup in good shape!




I go for last yrs model. One of the big internet sellers. We have largest auto auction in world here in town because of Dave smith motors. Kellog idaho. Booming mega city of 5000. Has the largest chrysler dealership in world and one of largest GM dealers. Truck came from there, weekly special. Tahoe came from Kendal in nampa, id. Had 2 17s left. Sold both of them that day. I let computer find me cheap ones. PS. @Tom Smart - my first house was 5500, traded it for mansion converted in war to 5 units. It was 28, 500. 73 and 75. I WUSH car cost price of both.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 18, 2018)

Best truck I ever owned was a 1985 F-350 2wd 4spd with a 300 cu in strait 6. So basic anyone could work on it . It cost me a even $10,000 brand new cab and chassis . I went to the woods and cut a ash tree and had it milled to make the bed from. I think the milling was around $50 and I probably spent another 50 on iron and bolts. I sold it in 1992 and it has been sold several times since and I still see it on the road now and then. It has a dump body now and someone is delivering firewood with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2018)

Had 85 1/2 ton with 300 6 , 4 sp. Overdrive. It was a great truck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2018)

kweinert said:


> My problem with leasing is the limited mileage.


I used to purposely lease ford rangers because I found if you pull the wiper fuse, it turned off the odometer and the speedometer. I lived in Cali then, so I drove everywhere. I plugged it in only when it rained. I judged my speed by the rpm gauge...never got a ticket and always stayed under the allotted mileage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 18, 2018)

That 300 straight 6 was one of the best motors ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 18, 2018)

@Tom Smart where do you go for repairs? If it is a dealership or chain they rip you of and I don’t trust them. I just bought rotors and pads for the rear and it was u dear $150 for the parts and they were installed in an hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2018)

I think it still cheaper than what the squirrels cost ya.....


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2018)

Sounds a bit like my new car, two months ago picked up a low mileage Subaru wagon, supposedly had everything needed done to it, The did do head gaskets and timing but apparently they just cleared codes on a bad neutral switch and an evap leak, light came on in the first 40 miles. Went back and they tried to charge me 600 for repairs. Finally threatened to stand out front with a sign and they took care of it for parts at cost but told me they don't want to sell me a car again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Sounds a bit like my new car, two months ago picked up a low mileage Subaru wagon, supposedly had everything needed done to it, The did do head gaskets and timing but apparently they just cleared codes on a bad neutral switch and an evap leak, light came on in the first 40 miles. Went back and they tried to charge me 600 for repairs. Finally threatened to stand out front with a sign and they took care of it for parts at cost but told me they don't want to sell me a car again.



Congratulations on the 10,000 post Colin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 18, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Congratulations on the 10,000 post Colin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 154379



Now that's funny as heck right there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 18, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Tom Smart where do you go for repairs? If it is a dealership or chain they rip you of and I don’t trust them. I just bought rotors and pads for the rear and it was u dear $150 for the parts and they were installed in an hour.


Normally I’m a pretty easy going, trusting type (hey I buy stuff from @Mike1950 all the time). But I never trust anyone who sells or fixes vehicles. Crappy way to view an entire industry, but I think they have earned the scorn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I think it still cheaper than what the squirrels cost ya.....


At first I thought they just might have been the culprits, but I’m withholding judgement until I see the lines. I have disposed for of 54 as of yesterday. You’d think they would take the hint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 18, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Congratulations on the 10,000 post Colin!
> 
> 
> View attachment 154379



What did he win???


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 18, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> I am seriously considering going backwards on my next truck. For $60,000 I can get a new one that in 5 years will need parts that trucks didn't even have 40 years ago. Wonder what I would have if I bought a 40 year old truck and spent $50,000 rebuilding it?



That's what I do. And not spend the $50,000.
My current F150 I bought in 2012 for 1,000. Radiator replacement at about $400 and new tires a couple of years later.
My prior F150 I bought in 2001 for $3,200 + about $500 in repairs. Drove it until 2012 and my SonIL still drives it daily.
IMHO, $500 a year is a gracious plenty to spend on a vehicle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> At first I thought they just might have been the culprits, but I’m withholding judgement until I see the lines. I have disposed for of 54 as of yesterday. You’d think they would take the hint.



54 Yikes- you have squirrels. But you are a good shot.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 19, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> 54 Yikes- you have squirrels. But you are a good shot.


I’m keeping score.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 19, 2018)

Houses, boats and cars are in general are $$$$$ pits. Bypassing the ‘maintenace’ part of anything is what hurts most users (sigh). When it is at it’s worse, the list of things that go wrong seems to multiply and bleed to other things to go bad along the way- timing for things to go wrong is never ever a good time..........not unless you win the lottery.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> I’m keeping score.
> 
> View attachment 154438



 Remind me if I forget- You Sir can stay on task and keep a grudge!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Houses, boats and cars are in general are $$$$$ pits. Bypassing the ‘maintenace’ part of anything is what hurts most users (sigh). When it is at it’s worse, the list of things that go wrong seems to multiply and bleed to other things to go bad along the way- timing for things to go wrong is never ever a good time..........not unless you win the lottery.



Yep- the nice things we have in life can be spendy and demand time and attention. could go back to livin under a tree- naked -eatin nuts and berries and grubs..... But then again old age was 35 then.....


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 19, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Remind me if I forget- You Sir can stay on task and keep a grudge!!!!


Damn straight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 19, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> I’m keeping score.
> 
> View attachment 154438



Nice job on the tree rats. We are over run with them this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 19, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> Nice job on the tree rats. We are over run with them this year.


Yard is full of walnut trees. Can watch em coming across the tops of the trees from adjacent lots for their lunch. Good time of year to thin the herd with the leaves dropping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

